# Looking for something...



## TowaruTsura (Dec 13, 2008)

http://fchan.us/src/toon_1229214272...9_midnun-img501x600-1228033104quybap66608.jpg

This is a scan from a doujinshi involving, well, Pookas. I've always thought those little fellows were attractive, so this would be right up my alley. I tracked down a site that was selling it, but, unfortunately...The site does not offer International shipping. 

This is a rather vexing state of affairs to me, and I was wondering if I could trouble one of you for one of three things:

1. Offer a site that is a vendor for this doujin, one that ships internationally.

2. Teach me how to be more effective at so called "google-fu", and thusly be able to locate such a site myself.

3. Upload and share scans of said doujin, should one possess it. I truly dislike stooping to such an option, but I very much would like to aquire this book, and if the Japanese refuse to share, there are always other means of taking what they don't want to give.

If any were to help with this, I believe the name of the doujin is "Odin Samba", though this is from an unconfirmed source that is generally not very trustworthy. Thank you muchly.

Edit: Confirmed, the name of the manga is Odin Samba.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 2, 2009)

I made an account just for you. I skimmed the rules real quick, so I'm pretty sure I won't break any.

The only site I found with this is:
http://www.toranoana.jp/mailorder/article/04/0010/16/55/040010165540.html
Warning, NSFW and all that.
It SHOULD ask if you're over 18. If you are, which you should be, click on the button on the left. This brings you to the order page.
It's 460 yen, if I recall correctly. I do not know if they ship internationally.


----------

